# Tohatsu 60 Powertech Help



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Slide it on in a couple of different configurations until the prop spins without contacting the gear case and the castle nut lines up with the cotter pin hole.
This is the best photo I have.


----------



## Dben (Sep 20, 2020)

This works. But I don’t think it’s right.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Dben said:


> Can someone take a couple pics of their thrust adapter, drive sleeve, castle nut with a powertech on a tohatsu 40/50/60? I’m not sure that I was sent the right stuff. Ie. my dumb ass can’t figure out how it goes together. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 175519
> View attachment 175519
> ...


Is that the correct hub kit? Seems to be a fairly large gap.


----------



## Dben (Sep 20, 2020)

No gap. It is tapered. Once the prop is on, I have these three things to deal with.
I have no idea if I was sent the right parts. Hence. I’m looking for pics and I did call powertech, they weren’t much help.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Flip the gray spacer 180deg. And you should be good to go.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

☝


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

@Dben I just put a new srd3 14 pitch on my tohatsu mfs 60. It came with the same kit and I installed it like you did. I put the grey spacer on the shaft with the teeth side first because it seemed like there was more area for the three teeth to set into the spine that way. If I reversed it, it seemed like the teeth on the grey spacer were towards the end of the spline. I started with a 16pitch aluminum prop that came new on the motor, then went down to a Solas 15 pitch aluminum, which I liked better. I ran the new Powertech prop out in flamingo on Friday and wasn't impressed with the performance. Top speed of 37mph at 5800 rpms.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

SCB3 > SRD3. NativeBone is correct on the washers.


----------



## Dben (Sep 20, 2020)

Ran it twice. All seems good as described above. Still breaking in the motor but I’m pretty happy with the scb 3 16p on my evergladez.


----------



## Dben (Sep 20, 2020)

Btw. Thanks for all the input. It is appreciated.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Any numbers with the 16p? Specifically max rpms and engine hole position?


----------

